# Brit police use personal camera headsets in their duties



## Scoobie Newbie (29 Sep 2007)

Like cruisers everywhere beat cops in England are now using head mounted camera's on duty.  The footage is admissible and apparently saves on paperwork and expedites a lot of the criminal proceedings.  Do they have it right and are we getting this capability/should we have it if we currently don't.

Sorry if this is old news.


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Sep 2007)

I think it's a good idea, neither the police nor the accused will be able to lie, the truth will be easy to tell because the camera is bang on evidence. 

my $0.10


----------

